# Adventures



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This is thread to describe adventures

We gonna have adventure, Charlie, yeee, yeee... gonna have adventure... yeeee

TONIGHT I HAD AN ADVENTURE

I was having my usual night walk, actually I was going through rather empty, major street and thinking about my mournful fate when suddenly a black cat crossed my path. "But why?" - I thought in astonishment - "why would you do such a thing, you cruel *******? Even more bad luck?". A second passed and I became determined to have vengance upon him by crossing his path as well. I ran after him to the other side of the street. He stood there and watched me, when I got close he started to run away... I understood that I can only try to overtake and then cross his path and so I started to run as fast as I could. But as I was getting closer he turned into some backyard. I entered it just after him and it turned out that it's terribly dark and it has thousands places for him to hide. I tried in vain to look for him, but it's difficult to find black cat in backyard with no lighting lantern and I had to give up and go on my way.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Now you're really not gonna be able to play them etudes!!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting how the black cat has very different meanings in various countries and cultures, even in Europe, cf.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_cat


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I had an interesting experience with a bear.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember seeing something wierd on the street here recently, but it was so totally wierd my brain has kind of cancelled it out, put it in a "locked box" with all of the other subconsious off the planet stuff, "real" or otherwise. Wasn't exactly an "adventure" but probably the closest to it I have gotten in recent times...

EDIT -

It wasn't this ice polar bear that I saw recently below, but it is a thing that is similar, kind of? -

Ice polar bear

Ice polar bear with ice melting, revealing metal skeleton


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I had an adventure away from camp in a forest in the middle of nowhere at night.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Some days ago a guy attacked me in the subway, with absolutely no provocation. He was probably on drugs, or serious delirium tremens (my guess is, the latter). I actually managed to dodge all his blows and kicks, to my amazement. I even tried to calm him down, and made no counterattack of any kind. After a while, he collapsed in exhaustion, right when the train stopped at my station. I left off and felt like a hero


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I wish my adventures were that interesting.

The high- (or rather, low-) light of my weekend will be hereafter referred to as the "toe nail clipping incident of 2011". In short, NEVER allow your spouse to use sharp scissors near your big toe. No stitches required, but geez how the #%^%$#$ do you put socks and shoes on after this??


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I had an interesting experience with a bear.


.......... and .....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My greatest adventures all happen in dreams. I use to keep a dream log, but I filled up the book, and felt too lazy to continue.

Well, this weekend, my family was helping my brother move to his new graduate school, 3-4 hours away. The trip back with my mom last night was quite dramatic: traffic, then pouring rain, purple lightning flashing everywhere, and on the horizon, an orange moon rising and visible in and out of storm clouds. Yes, it was really cool. I wasn't driving, my mom didn't think it safe, although I have driven in those kinds of conditions.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

sospiro said:


> .......... and .....


I was driving home from a night class one day, and as deer are more often wont to do, a bear trudged out on the road in front of me, making me slam the brakes. It was quite large, and the roads in backwoods parts of my state are very thin (barely enough room for two lanes of traffic), through a combination of being narrow in the first place, and deterioration at the edges; I couldn't very well go around, so the only two options that occurred to me were hitting it and staring at it. So I chose the latter, and it stared back for a while (that "while" seemed like a century) before lumbering back into the woods.

There was also a time during a camping trip where one was stalking around outside the tent, which is way worse, but I was too young to realize the gravity of the situation.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

A lionness once "unzipped" my tent with a claw in the Serengeti. She was as scared as we were when she saw us, and ran away, but I swore never to share a tent with a vegetarian in big carnivore territory again.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> A lionness once "unzipped" my tent with a claw in the Serengeti. She was as scared as we were when she saw us, and ran away, but I swore never to share a tent with a vegetarian in big carnivore territory again.


That's scary, are you having more fun in the snow!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I went on a three week wilderness camp when I was 15, whilst being mentally ill. This caused me not to be a very popular camper on the trip, as I was gloomy and very forgetful and disorganized, but I managed to get through every trip and ultimately our goal was to climb Mount Rainier, which I had intended to do, but being the jinxed(or foolish) person I was, I forgot my water bottle in the van but managed to make it up to the camp nearly 10,000 feet in elevation on the slope using a peanut butter jar(with some peanut butter left in it) as my water container. When I got there, they were too speechless with exasperation to even yell at me upon discovering this and I was simply not allowed to attempt to summit. I stayed at the camp for nearly four hours alone in the night and it was beautiful. The best part of the whole damned trip. 

Another mount rainier related experience. I was to hike with my Venture Scout troop to that very camp in the winter time. We did it in snow shoes. I barely made it at the tail end of the half of the group that didn't give up, my fuel had been a measly peanut butter and jelly sandwich and 3000 calories worth of walnuts, which I thought was the perfect food but later I turned out to be mistaken. On the summit I intended to celebrate by eating an orange, but the peel was frozen on. Solution: I ate it all with the peel. And then I had to run to catch up with the group that was departing when I got there. Only a few moments to be nostalgic about my time a few years back. Then I got back to the van and due to all the walnuts and exhaustion, I was paying for it at the rest stops, expelling the contents of my food from both ends. Came back home feeling purified and proud of myself.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I had an adventure today. I went downtown by way of bus from my house today, its an 8 mile trip, to the downtown library to rip CDs(loads of 20th century symphonic music). This ripping process took me hours, but that was ultimately very satisfying and I got to log into TC and monitor threads as this was happening. I then dropped by my piano teacher's downtown condominium and ate dinner and played a game of chess(which we never do). After I left, I walked to Silver Platters a CD store a few miles north of his apartment, and finished the purchase of some CDs on hold. Then I proceeded to try and catch the bus, thinking that my transfer that expired at 2 PM wouldn't be questioned, but it was, so I asked the bus driver(with my headphones on and not really paying very close attention), if I could get a ride anyway since I had no way to get home, to which she said, "you are breaking the law, and it'll be on the camera" pointing at the camera so I mumbled that I had no way to get home but I'd get off anyway and I did. Then I proceeded to walk 8 miles home. Eight miles at night in the city and I got home feeling very proud of myself and not in the least bit bitter. Also, on the way home I got a fist bump from a random guy who held out his fist for me to bump.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

@ clavichorder's adventures & the way you tell 'em.

I think I'd like to go on an adventure with you. Or maybe not ... walking eight miles home, peanut butter jars, frozen oranges, walnuts


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I tried to teach high schoolers _King Lear_ today.

I got broken, but I will put myself together and try again on Monday.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> @ clavichorder's adventures & the way you tell 'em.
> 
> I think I'd like to go on an adventure with you. Or maybe not ... walking eight miles home, peanut butter jars, frozen oranges, walnuts


Thanks sospiro! I tried to be lively and entertaining in my telling of them, and they are true, although I wonder if the bag of walnuts really was 3000 calories, now that I think about it, that sounds like an awful lot, and maybe I just decided on that number long ago for telling this story.

As for going on adventures with me, if only my planned/wholly successful adventures had as much color to them!


----------

